# RegEx: Alle Sonderzeichen ausser dem Punkt



## @x.l (15. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mit regulären Ausdrücken steh ich bisschen auf Kriegsfuss.

Ich benötige den regulären Ausdruck für alle Sonderzeichen *außer* dem Punkt.

Im Prinzip wie:

```
String r = "\\p{Punct}";
```
nur *ohne* Punkt.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Anmerkung: Kann ich aus der Menge "\p{Punct}" den Punkt nicht irgendwie herausnehmen?


----------



## sliwalker (15. Nov 2007)

Hoi,

wie wärs wenn Du ALLE zeichen nimmst (.*) und Ziffern und Buchstaben, sowie Punkt rausnimmst?

greetz
SLi


----------



## @x.l (15. Nov 2007)

Steh grad irgendwie auf'm Schlauch... könntest du das bitte konkretisieren?


----------



## sliwalker (15. Nov 2007)

Hoi,

na...Du suchst nach allen Zeichen, eben das RegEx-Zeichen Punkt "." und excludest Ziffern(0-9) und Buchstaben(A_Za-z) und den Punkt an sich (ich glaub \.). Dann hast Du nur noch Sonderzeichen und Stuercodes.

greetz
SLi


----------



## @x.l (15. Nov 2007)

:bahnhof: so in der Art?

```
String r = ".([^a-zA-Z][^0-9]^\\.)";
```


----------

